# When to add fragrance? (Liquid Soap)



## troyrim01 (Dec 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

So I'm wondering when the best time is to add fragrance to diluted soap. I like to dilute my soap paste in a warm crock pot of water. So, once the paste has fully diluted, is the best time to add fragrance whilst the soap is still warm or when it has cooled?

I appreciate any help given


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 1, 2016)

I can only speak for myself but I add it at dilution and it's just warm.


----------



## troyrim01 (Dec 1, 2016)

That's what I usually do too. Just wondering if anyone knows if it's still a good idea to add the fragrance when the soap has cooled down


----------



## Susie (Dec 1, 2016)

I add when the diluted soap is just warm to the bare fingers.  

When I make Soap2Go (undiluted liquid soap paste that goes into a travel friendly sized tube for use in public restrooms), I add the EOs just after the gelled and zap tested paste is under 150 degrees.  If you wait longer, it is more difficult to get them to mix in, and if you add it sooner, it burns off your EO (I use citrus EOs, that do not like high heat, as I have a lot of them.).  I wonder if FOs would be able to be mixed in earlier.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 1, 2016)

I sometimes dilute LS but leave it unscented. That way I can scent each bottle. So I've added fragrance to diluted liquid soap when it's warmish and when it's at room temperature. I've not noticed any separation (FOs and EOs), but I can't guarantee that, because others say the scent separates out if added at room temp. Irish Lass uses polysorbate 80 to make the scent soluble in the liquid soap, so that's an option to consider if separation happens.

The only downside to scenting per bottle is you need to use scents that don't thicken or thin the LS -- test a small sample before scenting a bottle full of soap.

I do what Susie says if scenting soap paste -- treat it just like a regular HP soap and scent when it's cooling down  after the cook but still stirrable.


----------



## Maria Morando (Aug 25, 2018)

I am new to liquid soap making. I added my fragrance oil to my clear liquid soap when it had cooled and it clouded badly. After all that work to make sure it was crystal clear, it clouded up in seconds. I was so disappointed. I checked this forum for answers and found that it is recommended to add fragrance oils while your soap is still fairly warm but not hot. Hot can evaporate fragrance. So I looked at my cloudy soap and tried reheating it to about 115 degrees and sure enough it cleared right up. Thank you all for your great advice!


----------

